# New Catalog



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

Our Goons have spent the last month developing our new catalog and it is ready to ship. Anyone who would like one they are free and we would be glad to ship one out to you. Our products feature everything from classic Halloween lines to exclusive items local artist make for us. If you would like to receive one you can leave your name and address in this forum or if you rather send us an email at [email protected]. Please put "Catalog Request" in the email title. We ship the next day. If anyone would like to leave us feedback about the catalog we would welcome that too. 

Thanks
Corey Rutland
Lord Grimley's Manor
[email protected]


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

We are also sending the catalogs to Canada and the UK if anyone would like to see one.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Like to add that i have dealt with Grimley & his goones on EBay & that they are great to buy from, BIG selection,alot of great stuff,masks props,etc.
good / fast shipping prices,Excellent communication (big in my book ! ) ,& just all around fantastic ghouls with spirit...(sorry for the pun,LOL) -DL


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words Dark Lord. We decided to come up with a catalog of Halloween items that not everyone else carries and we wanted it to look really GOOD. The kind of catalog that you can't wait to get every year. Hopefully this year will be the first of many really good catalogs.


----------

